# Slippery Elm



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

How much do I give? She's 68 lbs. I have 400 mg capsules. Can this be used daily long term or is short term dosing recommended?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These article have doseage & directions:
for capsules:
The Soothing Qualities of Slippery Elm - Dogs Naturally Magazine

page down to the slippery elm section - this article gives directions for making tea or a soup and also says it is a safe herb that can be used for an extended period:
Slippery Elm for Better Pet Digestion


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> These article have doseage & directions:
> for capsules:
> The Soothing Qualities of Slippery Elm - Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> ...



Thank you! I saw the Dogs Naturally article and wasn't sure if 68 lbs. was considered a med or large dog. The second article clarified that for me. 
Now lets hope I can get her to consume the the tea/soup. She is the fussiest eater I have ever had. 

She is like the little kid who doesn't like peas and won't eat anything on the plate the peas touched...literally.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that the article that has the syrup version (sorry I didn't look.) adding honey to the mix?

Sorry no time, wanted to come back to this. Sure was dogs naturally article


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Is that the article that has the syrup version (sorry I didn't look.) adding honey to the mix?
> 
> Sorry no time, wanted to come back to this. Sure was dogs naturally article


Slippery Elm for Better Pet Digestion This article has the soup/tea recipe and does not mention adding honey.

Yes the Dogs Naturally syrup recipe says to add honey. Is there an issue with that? I wouldn't see a need to add honey unless it was to make it palitable for the dog.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

No, no issue. Raw organic is good thing


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> No, no issue. Raw organic is good thing


Good to know


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Wouldn't you know now that I have the slippery elm, the dosage and recipes She is having good poops today and eating again (albeit home cooked vs. raw) and hasn't vomited since early am. Her usual playful self.
I will be ready for next time, which should be in about a week and a half based on the last 6 weeks.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Syrup
**Recipe:* Mix 1 rounded teaspoon of slippery elm powder in 1 cup cold water, bring to boil while stirring, turn down heat, stir and simmer 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from heat, add 1 tablespoon of honey and let it cool.
*Dosage:* For dogs under 25 lbs, give 1 to 2 tbsp; 25-50 lbs, 2 to 4 tbsp; 50 lbs and over, give ¼ to ½ cup. Dose 4 times a day.

It was in Mary Beth's first link


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I _think _there's slippery elm in Carmen's Feedsentials. That's very palatable to dogs, so it might be a way to get it into a picky eater.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another thing -- I think the slippery elm by itself is sketchy tasting. It tastes like it smells. 

However, mine LOVE bovine colostrum (I think it reminds them of nursing as puppies--their reactions are kind of funny). I can mix a scoop of bovine colostrum powder, open up a capsule of slippery elm, add some probiotic, and maybe a half a cup of filtered water, and most dogs will slurp it down. Their love of the colostrum overrides the slippery elm taste.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think there is enough slippery elm in feedsentials to make a difference for a specific application. Its one of the much lower ingredients on the list, so you'd have to give an enormous amount of feedsentials to reach a helpful dose of slippery elm. 
I bought slippery elm and I actually thought it smelled and tasted good lol (like oatmeal with brown sugar ) so I tried it myself for my stomach issues. Didn't notice any difference at all.  When I've given it in the recommended dosage to my dogs, I never noticed it helping them either (it may or may not have, I just didn't see any effects.)


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You may already know this or maybe someone has mentioned it-don't give it right before or right after medication because it can interfere with it.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> You may already know this or maybe someone has mentioned it-don't give it right before or right after medication because it can interfere with it.


:thumbup: important point!


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

can I just give the dry slippery elm mixed with the bland diet owie tummy food? or do I need to cook it in water or broth first?


----------

